# Brahms PC1 'Period"



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

never mind...


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, an obvious typo in the thread title. Should be Brahms PC2 'Period'


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

KenOC said:


> Yes, an obvious typo in the thread title. Should be Brahms PC2 'Period'


I thought I had a link to a performance of the 1st PC on an 1847 Streicher. Turned out that the way I moved the link to TC wasn't going to work. Then I found out that the uploaded zipfile was faulty. Just a FUBAR situation all around.


----------

